# First International Reviewer



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd like to introduce everyone to Wayne Critch, Cheftalk's first International Reviewer. 



Wayne is an Aussie, and will be reviewing books from Australia, New Zealand, and some of the other Indian Ocean countries. 



Growing up in a typical '60s era Australian home, Wayne's culinary horizen was limited. "Mum cooked mainly meat and three veg," he tells us. "Our vegetables were cooked in a pressure cooker so they usually tasted the same." 



What changed his food life, as is true for so many of us, was a TV series. In this case, Keith Floyd's _Far Flung Floyd_. " He visited many Asian countries and I was stunned. Here was a range of food and cooking techniques that I had never even dreamed of. The most exotic food I had ever eaten came from the local Chinese and was mostly deep fried. I don't know why but I longed to try these unusual and exotic foods."



Starting with Asian foods, he soon branched out, discovering various European cuisines, to "begin a cooking adventure that continues to this day."



What's next on this culinary odyssey? "I have decided to do some professional training and maybe work a little in a professional kitchen, just for the experience."



Wayne is going to be a great asset to our cookbook review staff. You can see his first effort, a review of Richard Till's _Kiwi Kitchen_, on the home-page carousel. 



Meanwhile, I hope you'll join me in welcoming Wayne as our newest cookbook reviewer.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome Wayne! Looking forward to enjoying your book reviews.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Welcome Wayne! Your first review is great. Looking forward to more from you!


----------

